# bubblenest



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

about how big should the bubble nest bein order for the female to accept it


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't need to be any size. Most of my spawn without there being a nest built before hand.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Even a big nest isn't a guarantee that she will like it, if she's naturally bitchy she may destroy anything he has just to piss him off.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

lol i hope she dosnt :lol:


----------

